# I wish I cuold drive like ken block!



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

One of the best drivers iv seen out there. Check this out...

YouTube - Gymkhana THREE, Part 2; Ultimate Playground; l'Autodrome, France


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just want one of his 500+ WHP STi's.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I just want one of his 500+ WHP STi's.


i love STi's


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

in this vid he uses a ford festa!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I saw that. Hence the reason I didn't watch the whole thing. I loved the first 2 because they were Subaru.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

he may not be drivin a suberu but man this is the crazyest vid iv seen of his.


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

*f/s flowerhorn*

i have this guy for sale is to big for my tank 268.00 obo call 604 218 5076


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

cowis said:


> he may not be drivin a suberu but man this is the crazyest vid iv seen of his.


Ok, I just watched more because of your comment and those loops around the Segway was way cool.

^ Don't know what that post was all about.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

that was intense!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

that was NUTS.. wish i was in the car


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

fish said:


> i have this guy for sale is to big for my tank 268.00 obo call 604 218 5076


WTF?



TCR said:


> that was NUTS.. wish i was in the car


R....I second the motion.That was CRAZEEEE! Nice MONSTER ENERGY graphics.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

he did an thing to promote dirt 2 were he took people who were talking smak about him. u know saying theyd bbeat him playing the game and such and then he showed up and took them for a drive in the real car lol sooo funny. all thesse tuff video gamers freaking out and kens laphing the whole time.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

how many takes AND sets of tires do you think it took to shoot that video


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

fish said:


> i have this guy for sale is to big for my tank 268.00 obo call 604 218 5076


LMAO.....love it .Is it fast


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> how many takes AND sets of tires do you think it took to shoot that video


Thats what i was thinking (the tire part).. he laid soooo much rubber (thats what she said(sorry couldnt resist))

At the end and the tires are fried
like the smoke show at the bike show


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, that was some slick driving, but I think he tagged a couple walls. Still, way better than anything I could put together.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

the thing is the price of the tires. its nuts! a freind of mine here in abbotsford, bought red smokers, when they burn they are red.... 500$ for a set of tires... he went through 3 sets in one month.

tho I am not a ford fan, I have seen a 400hp dohc focus motor in a sprint car. I too love the imprezzas better, they handle better too.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

That is insane!


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

ah that was great, enjoy watching it everytime i see it again.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

STi's suck................... loud and noisy cars!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

the thing i loved was drifting in 6th gear! hes awsome. he layed prob over 10 sets of tires! thats why he does that and we watch.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I just watched it again it was awsome. I sent the video to a few people I know.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> STi's suck................... loud and noisy cars!


That's why I am going to starting drifting in a Yaris with Michelin Destinies next year! FTW!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

convert that bad girl to rear wheel and it can be done!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nah, I'll just drive it backwards all the way.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

The drifting is amazing. ICBC should add this drifting lesson for new driver .


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

soo ture if u can drift ull learn alot about what ur car can and cand handle and how far u can push it.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

The donuts in the wet are impressive as well. He just turns out of it without a problem. Also good training for new drivers. (or older ones for that matter)


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

fish said:


> i have this guy for sale is to big for my tank 268.00 obo call 604 218 5076


WTF does this have to do with driving?

Mferko you shouldn't advertise liking STI's, sexually transmitted infections is something you should keep to yourself


----------

